# Angio Seal, Star Closure



## armymomryan (Jun 25, 2010)

I thought that I could bill G0269 (I know Medicare won't pat it, but other providers will) for Star closure or angio-seal during a LHCath or L+R HCath, the Doctor IS documenting it, but I am being told by others that I cannot bill this because my Doc is doing the procedure at the hospital (???)


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 7, 2010)

I asked the same question when I first started coding heart caths. I was told that this is a facility charge and there is no charge for the physician.


----------

